# 27g Tall



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Your thoughts would be great....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Looks great! my only thoughts would be to take the heater and turn it horizontal and hide it in the back.


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

i will be changing the heater out... Going with a newer one and one that blends in next to the out take pipe....


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see it grow in!


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks... Will be doing pics every week... Will also be adding as time goes by... MORE MOSS!!!!! For in front of the tree and around some river rock.... Thanks for the input....


----------

